# Residential bullnose corner lines



## liamy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,
My wife and I are building a new house and just had the sheetrock done. There were a couple concerns on the bullnose corners that I had. My contractor told us that the paint would smooth it out. We went ahead and painted and of course it just made them stand out more. Any opinions if I am being overly picky or do I have a point to push? I have brought them out to see it and they told me it was typical. I don't agree.
Thanks


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Today, that's typical. Does that mean it's right? No. It could easliy be flat if they cared to make it so.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I had bullnose corners installed a few months ago and I can assure you they look nothing like that.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like they went a coat light or were leaning on the knife too hard. If you take a 6" taping knife and lay the blade perpendicular to the surface, from bullnose to bullnose, there should be no gap behind the knife.

Some brands of bullnose bead are worse than others at being concealed. I've seen plastic bullnose that won't hold the mud to a paper thin thickness. Then again, it might have been the mud and not the bullnose.:wink:


----------



## alden5jesus (Apr 16, 2011)

This is serious problem of everyone because of architecture fault, you can use mud to hide the bullnose. Or another option is some paints are available in market which are specially available for hide the bullnose.
_________________


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

alden5jesus said:


> This is serious problem of everyone because of architecture fault, you can use mud to hide the bullnose. Or *another option is some paints are available in market which are specially available for hide the bullnose*.


Alden, Could you elaborate more on this product or provide a link? :confused1: 

-Paul


----------

